# Hot Import Nights returns DEC 3



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Come see the Hottest Cars, Models, and Music for one night only!
Saturday, Dec. 3rd, 2011 > Los Angeles Convention Center > 4pm to 11pm

* Hundreds of show cars
* Top Industry Cover Models
* Three (3) stages of entertainment
* Aftermarket Exhibitors
* Full Lighting Displays
* Get $5.00 off online ticket with code HINFORUMS
* Tickets, Registration, Info log on: Hot Import Nights – cars, models, music and lifestyle events |

More: *Hot Import Nights returns DEC 3* on HOTIMPORTNIGHTS.com


----------

